# Point and Shoot Camera Under 10k. Urgent



## shammisachdeva (Jun 13, 2015)

hello friends as the title suggest I need a point and shoot camera under 10k strict budget.( 7 to 8 k will be even better )....My preferences are :-

1.) camera should be slim and light weight...

2.) Offers best possible image quality

3.) should be easy to use as i will be clicking photos in auto mode.

4.) preferable brands from nikon and sony.

thnx


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2015)

It's better if you can find Sony WX series in your comfort zone. If not, IXUS 155. Note, you gotta live with it's slow performance.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 14, 2015)

nac said:


> It's better if you can find Sony WX series in your comfort zone. If not, IXUS 155. Note, you gotta live with it's slow performance.




Any particular sony model in wx series ??   Also i have short listed few cameras :-

sony wx 80      
sony wx200
nikon s6500
sony dsc w830

which among these four will be better in terms of look and best image quality ??


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> Any particular sony model in wx series ??   Also i have short listed few cameras :-


Only WX80 or WX60 would be in your budget and that too you may likely to find expensive. So any WX would be fine...


shammisachdeva said:


> sony wx 80
> sony wx200
> nikon s6500
> sony dsc w830
> ...


Pretty much all of em are as good as others. You won't see big difference.
WX200 won't fit your budget. S6500 and WX80 may come in your budget depends on the offer. W830 would sure fit your budget, but I would prefer IXUS 155.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 15, 2015)

nac said:


> Only WX80 or WX60 would be in your budget and that too you may likely to find expensive. So any WX would be fine...
> 
> Pretty much all of em are as good as others. You won't see big difference.
> WX200 won't fit your budget. S6500 and WX80 may come in your budget depends on the offer. W830 would sure fit your budget, but I would prefer IXUS 155.




Read reviews of all of them...image quality is not so good regarding these cameras and ixus 155 has slow shutter speed......I have increased my budget upto 15 k .... What about sony wx 350 ?? its available for around 15.5k....Suggest other options also similar in price range of sony wx 350 ?


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2015)

You can always find a better spec camera at higher price. Don't expect huge difference in IQ with WX350, after all these models are packed with same sized sensor. Check some photos taken from those models in flickr or somewhere, don't buy everything from the reviews. You don't know the definition of "good" or "bad" of those reviewers. 

WX350 have more zoom, other than that more or less it's same as WX80.

Similar models,
Nikon - S9600, S9500
Canon SX700
Sony WX300


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 15, 2015)

nac said:


> You can always find a better spec camera at higher price. Don't expect huge difference in IQ with WX350, after all these models are packed with same sized sensor. Check some photos taken from those models in flickr or somewhere, don't buy everything from the reviews. You don't know the definition of "good" or "bad" of those reviewers.
> 
> WX350 have more zoom, other than that more or less it's same as WX80.
> 
> ...





okay finally settled on 2 cameras ----Sony wx 80 vs sony wx 350....( wx 300 also costing same as 350 so settled for 350 )......So apart from zoom and build quality ( sony wx 80 has cheap build quality compared to wx 350 ) , does image quality differs or it remains same ??? i mean is it wise to spend extra 5000 rs on wx 350 to get extra image quality ?


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> is it wise to spend extra 5000 rs on wx 350 to get extra image quality ?


I wouldn't buy WX350 to get better IQ. Other than zoom, I don't see anything significant enough to buy WX350. So no, I would just settle for WX80. But if you want to spend 15k, P530 is a decent one. But I get that you don't want bulky one. If you emphasis more on IQ, check out large sensor compacts like P340.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 15, 2015)

nac said:


> I wouldn't buy WX350 to get better IQ. Other than zoom, I don't see anything significant enough to buy WX350. So no, I would just settle for WX80. But if you want to spend 15k, P530 is a decent one. But I get that you don't want bulky one. If you emphasis more on IQ, check out large sensor compacts like P340.



yes i m emphasizing more on IQ....but u r right i don,t want a bulky camera..i want a compact point and shoot camera which will fit in my pocket easily.. ok i will look for nikon p340 as u suggested............Any other alternatives which should be compact and should have good IQ apart from nikon p340 and sony wx 350  in 15k range. thnx


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> yes i m emphasizing more on IQ....but u r right i don,t want a bulky camera..i want a compact point and shoot camera which will fit in my pocket easily.. ok i will look for nikon p340 as u suggested............Any other alternatives which should be compact and should have good IQ apart from nikon p340 and sony wx 350  in 15k range. thnx


Some of the cameras I wanted to suggest are not in market and some of them are selling at higher price than before. Not many cameras are launched lately, and you have very less number of choices. Weigh your priorities and decide among the models you have narrowed down.

S9600 seems like a better deal than WX350
Though P340 is a large sensor, don't expect huge difference in IQ.
Finally, do your own research before buying.


----------

